
THIS IS WHY YOU SHOULDN'T INTERRUPT A PROGRAMMER (2013) - esalazar
http://heeris.id.au/2013/this-is-why-you-shouldnt-interrupt-a-programmer/
======
devhead
but it'll only take a second of your time /s

